# How do you leak test a canister filter?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm guessing it's something simple like a soap bubble test for a CO2 system, but what is your method? Obviously looking under the canister for a pool of water would suffice, but how do you find the source of the leak?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only way is to operate it. When it runs it will be under a little higher pressure. Do you have one you suspect of leaking?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I just know I'm gonna screw something up, haha. Could I cake the place I suspect in flour or something?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

In the few times where I've needed to pressure test a canister filter, I've plugged up the output tube, and pressurized the canister with air from a compressor. I can't remember the exact parts I used (it was years upon years ago), but I do know it was a barbed fitting that fit into the input tube of the canister, attached to a small ball valve to help regulate the pressure (you don't want to just completely pressurize it, as it's likely to be way more than what the canister was built to handle), then a valve stem from a bicycle tire. Shouldn't be too difficult to match those all up.

That being said, you could just turn it on and keep a close eye on it. Canister filters aren't rocket science to put together, so you should be golden. Just don't use flour, unless you want a god-awful mess to clean up. If you're really concerned, put the canister inside a bucket to catch any water you think may leak.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guy,when you get the filter,just be careful with it.Grease the O ring with some petroleum jelly,and be sure when placing the lid on,the hole on the top lines up with the tube in the canister.Its very easy to do and has notches to help.Just be careful with the clips.

To tell if it leaks,set it up,and dry the canister off.then turn it on.If its going to leak,you will know by water seepage.But if you grease the O ring,it should all be fine.

Was just told to use something other than the petroleum jelly.Silicon plumbers lube.So get some of that.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Grease the O ring with some petroleum jelly


Never use petroleum jelly on o-rings. Petroleum-based products eat away at and destroy rubber over time. A much better choice would be the silicone plumbers lube you can get at hardware stores. A little goes a long way though, so don't slather it on there.

*edit* Just so you know what to look for...

DANCO 0.5 oz. Silicone Faucet Grease - 88693 at The Home Depot

It's also called silicone faucet grease. It HAS to be this stuff; you _CANNOT_ use the same stuff you'd get for automotive purposes, or it will kill your fish.


----------

